# Facial twitching (non GSD)



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone have a theory about what might cause full facial twitching? It looks like his whole face is having a nervous tic for brief periods. Happens intermittently.

This has recently started happening with our newf who is nearly 13. He had been in phenominal shape for his age until just over a year ago when our previous shepherd passed away. After nearly dying grief he recovered but now shows some of his age. His only medical issue so far has been needing the laryngeal tie-back last summer due to nerve deterioration. Makes me wonder if the facial thing could be related to nerve deterioration as well.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with you it could be related to the nerves. You may want to talk to your vet about it. Also, since your old fellow is lonely, you may want to consider another companion for him.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Clipper really started slowing down, showing his age after Cody passed. I would take him to vet also.


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. The vet didn't find anything in his exam. The old boy is still in great condition for his age. For now we are just keeping a closer eye on him.

No fears about him being lonely though. We have a GSD again in the pack.


----------

